# Long acting Antispasmodic



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

Hi,What's a long acting antispasmodic that can be taken at bed time? Something besides bentyl since that one makes me very hyper. I know no believes but it's my colon that wakes me up every morning and not me waking up first but if I could just get at the least 7 hours of sleep at night it would help. The last few days whenever I'm woken up I just take a vicodin to lessen the pain so I can sleep. And when I say whenever I mean it there can be a four hour time difference from one day to the next. It's like surprize today your awake at 4:15 am and the next day it's 6:45 am. I'm not a routine person but am trying to stick to a bedtime of 12:30 am. I'd probably be better off with something like a time-released vicodin.Thanks, LouLou


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

You might want to ask about Pamine. My docter put me on those because I had some trippy effect on the bentyl. I only take the pamine once in a while. They seem to help


----------



## Mygrils (Aug 12, 2001)

LouLou-







Have you tried Librax? It is an anti-anxiety/anti-spasmodic. It will probably help you get to some sleep and calm down your tummy. I take it at times when I go to bed if my intestines are in a bad mood. Hope this helps.Carrie


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

If you are IBS D, I would suggest Remeron. You take it at night (last all day too) and it makes you sleepy shortly after taking it.Also, Levbid lasts a long time. That won't make you sleepy though.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Levsin comes in a time released form called Levbid. It is a 12 hour tablet.K.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

I wish there was a pill that could stop the spasms before they happen! I'm on levsin and am to take it (the kind you put under your tongue) when i'm in pain-WHEN i'm in pain-not BEFORE! I don't think there is a drug to prevent them-i've asked my GI a couple of times. Levsin seems to work a bit-I was on dicyclomine before and it didn't do anything!


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

My doctor just gave me levbid to take before bed.So far it seems to be helping a little.I just started taking it two days ago


----------

